# 02 Spec-V bumper cover



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

I searched around for awhile trying to find this but didn't see it anything. I did a search on "bumper cover" and looked at everything I thought might have an answer.

Anyway, I am trying to sell a bumper cover that was bought for my 02 Spec-V and got a question as to what model years it would fit and if it will only fit the Spec-V or if it would fit other Sentra models.

Thanks...if I missed something elsewhere, sorry.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

The 02-03 SE-R/ SE-R Spec V' front bumpers are specific to those years and model trims. The lower modeltrims for those years have a different front bumpers. The 04-06 models all have the same front bumper regardless of trim but differ from the 02-03s


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

the se-r bumper from the 02-03 fits all 00-03 sentra models
i have one


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ the lady is correct!


----------

